# password



## virgil (Dec 25, 2010)

I purchased the hard back delux version 3.5. I am unable to find the password for additional info from "THE Mad King's Banquet" because the pages do not match up with the clue given. THis hadn't been a problem before, the first three, because the clue did not depend soley on a page number. Help please!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2010)

Password for additional info?  I'm not sure what you mean.

You mean the Fantasy Grounds 2 versions of the adventures?  Those are versions of the 4E adventures, not the 3.5 adventures.  There's nothing extra in there - they are simply FG2 version of the 4E adventures.


----------

